# Dumb question: what does "new" mean in the recordings list?



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

When I view the recordings, every entry has a blue "new" label to the right (many also have "skip"). I know I've watched many of them so they're not new (in my opinion, but I wonder if TiVo has a different interpretation of that word). So every folder is labeled "new" and then every item in every folder also has the "new" tag which seems wrong.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

It used to mean “first-run” (airing for the first time), but now means nothing. Look at the original airdate for actual “new”-ness.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

As mentioned, it no longer means much, it might mean it's a recently aired show, it might mean nothing, but one thing it doesn't mean is that it's "new to you"


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Weird that they would re-define the meaning of "new" to be nonsensical. Since I logged the "search" (and other menu items) being unavailable bug I also logged one regarding "new". Depending on how many software engineers are still working at Tivo, maybe they'll actually fix it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It still means a first run episode. ie: not a rerun

it gets fuzzy that episodes that are run for some time after their first run date (two weeks, I think) are still considered “new”.

There’s also shows that may have aired on one channel/streaming service and are now re-airing on another channel. Those are also considered “new”. See the recently-on-TBS show “Love Life” that streamed on HBO Max last year.

Episodes missing an original air date I don’t think ever have a “New” flag but I could be wrong.


----------

